# Repairing Le Creuset Cookware?



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Somewhere in some cooking forum someone mentioned taking the chipped item, a creuset vessel, to a sink and bathtub shop. There, they deal in porcelaine and therefore (possibly) enamel coating. Perhaps the chipped area can be "reglazed". After all, can't the porcelaine coating on sinks be repaired?

A professional potter may be able to offer suggestions concerning repair.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I have a casserole that is about 20 years old, and has been cracked for about 10 (also from being dropped). Doesn't seem to make any difference to performance: no leak, no ooze. I just live with it, and haven't had any catastrophes (or poisoned anyone) yet.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

There are stores that can re-enamel old pots. I don't know if it can be done when it is cracked.


----------

